# Cheshire Retirment Livery



## Tina1994 (27 January 2015)

Hi, Just wanted to post something very positive on the forum as I know you don't see it to often on these kinds of places but I would just like to say a big thank you to Cheshire Retirement Livery for doing such a great job and for anyone interested in retiring there partner in crime to an easy stress free life I would like to recommend Cheshire Retirement Livery. For anyone who would like to continue reading iv written about my pony and Cheshire Retirement Livery where im sure she will live happily to the end of her days, I also have pictures of my pony on my profile some of which were sent to me by Cheshire Retirement Livery to keep me updated when I don't get to visit her very often so feel free to take a look.  

 I first found Cheshire Retirement Livery before I went to college in 2011, My girl who is kept and retired with them Sammy used to live with me before I went to college and I was heartbroken when I realised that she wouldn't be able to come with me to college, pretty much cried myself to sleep for a week, this was until we found Jane and David (the most lovely people in the world). I then went to visit CRL and was over the moon, I felt so relieved that I wouldn't have to sell/loan her out as we all know the risks that come with that.
 I was initially worried that she may lose weight and not want to be out overnight etc but Jane and David proved me wrong, they sent pictures to me regularly which genuinely shocked me as even when I looked after Sammy by myself I struggled with keeping the weight on her but now she looked as chunky and happy as ever!
 Sammy is still living at Cheshire Retirement Livery and is still to this day loving life, I can go visit her when ever I like and she is always exactly where she is supposed to be and as upsetting as it may be for me not to see her everyday I know from visiting that she couldn't care less whether I came to see her or not (unless I pull carrots out of the bag- in which case im her new favourite person for the day) she is happier than she's ever been, and that gives me and im sure many of the other owners there piece of mind.
 From experience of working on yards myself I know that working with horses is a day to day struggle throughout the worst of weather you can imagine, and I couldn't give more respect to the girls that work there along with Jane and David who I know still get there hands dirty on the yard mucking out etc on a daily basis! 
 Jane and David are more experienced with horses and general farm life than anyone iv ever known, they are happy to answer the phone whenever you ring and would gladly talk on the phone with you for however long you need, Iv gone to them for advice on other horses before and they will always give you there honest opinion and advice whatever the situation... and as a final word im sure that anyone on here that has ever worked with horses would agree that not many bosses/owners would still get there hands dirty mucking out every single day as well as having staff which says enough about Jane and Davids commitment to these horses in itself.

 Thanks Jane, David and all the girls there for your hard work from me and Sammy.


----------



## Ruftysdad (30 January 2015)

Where is this livery? What is the approximate cost?

Thanks


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (3 February 2015)

http://www.cheshireretirementlivery.co.uk/


----------



## Princess Rosie (3 February 2015)

You may want to read the other threads on this forum regarding this livery.


----------



## Madam Min (3 February 2015)

I know a number of people who have horses there +they've nothing but praise for the staff and care of the horses.


----------



## noodle_ (3 February 2015)

arley is better imo....


----------



## Gleeful Imp (4 February 2015)

Highly recommend Arley!


----------

